# I'd like to list the Phrags. I have and would



## abax (Aug 20, 2016)

like any corrections on tags if there are any...also spelling.
Cape Sunset (Eric Young 4N 'Haley Suzanne' AM/AOS x
schilmii 'E.Y.O.F')

Hanne Popow 'Powder Puff' x sedenii 'Candidium' HCC/AOS

fischeri (select sib. cross) Piping Rock

Eric Young (longifolium 'Hinen Slanum Pinky' x besseae
'Totally Awesome'

Eumelia Arais (questionable)

sedenii

Barbara LeAnn (besseae x fischeri)

pearcei 'Pink'

Mountain Maid (besseae var. flavum 'Golden Rays' x
hirtzii 'Lucho'

besseae var. flavum ('Winter Sun' x 'Hidden Agenda x self)

Raspberries 'N Cream (Pink Panther 'Pink Diamond' x
Barbara LeAnn 'New Generation')

Waunakee Sunset x manzurii

schlimii ('E.Y.O.F x 'Little Pink')

China Dragon Windy Hill III AM/AOS

Mem. Ann Stuckey 'Wacousa' (pearceii 'White Magic' x
'Silver Eagle 'Chastity')

longifolium

Rosy Gem 'Roseum' (Cardinale x sedenii)

besseae 'Peach Cobbler' x 'Colossal Peach'

Appalachian Sunset

Inca Embers (longifolium 'Windy Hill's Burgandy AM/AOS
x Andean Fire 'Daddy Mac' AM/AOS)

Asuko Fisher 'Waunakee' x Waunakee Sunset 'Cherry'

Waunakee Wonder 'High Point' HCC/AOS x dalessandroi

besseae x kovachii

Acker's 'Ballerina' x besseae var flavum 'Chuck's Choice'
AM/AOS

Seymour Tower (dalessandroi x schlimii)

Pink Panther

Rouge Bouillon

Geigelstein (reticulatum x besseae var. flavum)

Ice Princess 'White Angel'

St. Eligius

schlimii

Hanne Popow x kovachii

albopurpurineum 'Chinook'

sedenii var Candidulum

besseae 'Balance' x 'Curves'

Gail Dytrych 3N (les Dirouilles 4N 'PR' x schlimii 'E.Y.O.F'

Whew! Please point out any problems you see with the
names on the tags. Forgive me for taking up so much
space, but many of the tags are smeared and hard to
read.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 21, 2016)

abax said:


> like any corrections on tags if there are any...also spelling.
> Cape Sunset (Eric Young 4N 'Haley Suzanne' AM/AOS x
> schlimii 'E.Y.O.F')
> 
> ...


There you go. Some more of the hybrids may be named. I have to check.]


----------



## abax (Aug 22, 2016)

Thank you so much, m'dear. That's a big help when I enter my inventory into the computer. That is, if I ever
finish it.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 22, 2016)

Do it in Excel, that way you can arrange them alphabetically and attach photos to each.


----------



## suzyquec (Aug 22, 2016)

Eric
Excel is how I keep my list also. It's especially helpful when I get a flask as I can later insert the actual seedlings that I pot up individually inserted under the flask and indented by 1 column.
Susan


----------



## NYEric (Aug 22, 2016)

Cool. Angela-I was going to check some stuff on Rob Z's site, Phragweb but cannot connect there.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 22, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Cool. Angela-I was going to check some stuff on Rob Z's site, Phragweb but cannot connect there.



He has a new site & name:
http://www.slipperiana.info


----------



## eaborne (Aug 22, 2016)

Awesome list you have there! And in a very short time!


----------



## abax (Aug 23, 2016)

Thank you Dot. That's a great help for me. Is Excel a
PC thing? I can do the same thing with my Mac office or
in Documents. Eric started all this addiction and I can't
help it...thanks Eric!

Eron, it doesn't take an addict long to satisfy cravings!
Not that I'm anywhere near satisfaction yet. I'm definitely considering thinning out my Paphs. to make more room for Phrags.


----------



## eaborne (Aug 23, 2016)

abax said:


> Eron, it doesn't take an addict long to satisfy cravings!
> Not that I'm anywhere near satisfaction yet. I'm definitely considering thinning out my Paphs. to make more room for Phrags.



I hear you! That's what I did!


----------



## suzyquec (Aug 23, 2016)

abax said:


> Thank you Dot. That's a great help for me. Is Excel a
> PC thing? I can do the same thing with my Mac office or
> in Documents. Eric started all this addiction and I can't
> help it...thanks Eric!
> ...



Mac has a spreadsheet as well its Numbers-similar to Excel


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> He has a new site & name:
> http://www.slipperiana.info



Yes I saw, but still nowhere nearly populated like Phragweb was. ...yet.


----------



## John M (Aug 24, 2016)

Changes in red.

Cape Sunset (Eric Young 4N 'Haley Suzanne' AM/AOS x
schlimii 'E.Y.O.F')

Hanne Popow 'Powder Puff' x Sedenii 'Candidium' HCC/AOS

fischeri (select sib. cross) Piping Rock

Eric Young (longifolium 'Hinen Slanum Pinky' x besseae
'Totally Awesome'

Eumelia Arias (questionable)

Sedenii This is a hybrid and therefore, should be capitalized.

Barbara LeAnn (besseae x fischeri)

pearcei 'Pink'

Mountain Maid (besseae var. flavum 'Golden Rays' x
hirtzii 'Lucho')

besseae var. flavum ('Winter Sun' x 'Hidden Agenda x self)

Raspberries 'N Cream (Pink Panther 'Pink Diamond' x
Barbara LeAnn 'New Generation')

Waunakee Sunset x manzurii=Acker's Lovely 

schlimii ('E.Y.O.F' x 'Little Pink')

China Dragon 'Windy Hill III' AM/AOS

Mem. Ann Stuckey 'Wacousa' (pearcei (only one "i") 'White Magic' x
(no quote mark)Silver Eagle 'Chastity')

longifolium

Rosy Gem 'Roseum' (Cardinale x Sedenii)

besseae 'Peach Cobbler' x 'Colossal Peach'

Appalachian Sunset

Inca Embers (longifolium 'Windy Hill's Burgandy' AM/AOS
x Andean Fire 'Daddy Mac' AM/AOS)

Asuko Fisher 'Waunakee' x Waunakee Sunset 'Cherry'=Acker's Sunbeam

Waunakee Wonder 'High Point' HCC/AOS x dalessandroi

besseae x kovachii= Fritz Schomburg 

Acker's 'Ballerina' x besseae var flavum 'Chuck's Choice'
AM/AOS (are you sure "Ballerina" is in quotes? It looks like part of the hybrid name, not the clonal name)

Seymour Tower (dalessandroi x schlimii)

Pink Panther

Rouge Bouillon

Geigelstein (reticulatum x besseae var. flavum)

Ice Princess 'White Angel'

St. Eligius

schlimii

Hanne Popow x kovachii=Mem. Maritza Rondo 

Albopurpureum 'Chinook' (Capitalized and spelling)

Sedenii var Candidulum

besseae 'Balance' x 'Curves'

Gail Dytrych 3N (Les Dirouilles 4N 'PR' x schlimii 'E.Y.O.F'



Angela, virtually all of them seem to be the water-loving types of Phrags. Water, water, water and you'll have happy plants!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## abax (Aug 25, 2016)

Yes indeed thank you John. There's more than one typo
in there, but the rest needed correction.

The Ballerina has the marks on the tag, but it could be
a mistake or a bit of trash. 

Corrections made, my guru.


----------



## John M (Aug 25, 2016)

If you google "Acker's Ballerina", there are plenty of websites that mention it as a hybrid name. My computer is too old and tired for me to check the RHS Orchid Hybrid Name registration site; but, I bet if you do, you'll fine that Acker's Ballerina is there. It needs further looking into; but, it does seem that you can lose the quote marks and just go with <Acker's Ballerina>


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 25, 2016)

John M said:


> If you google "Acker's Ballerina", there are plenty of websites that mention it as a hybrid name. My computer is too old and tired for me to check the RHS Orchid Hybrid Name registration site; but, I bet if you do, you'll fine that Acker's Ballerina is there. It needs further looking into; but, it does seem that you can lose the quote marks and just go with <Acker's Ballerina>



Yes: registr. 12/04/2012 = Icho Tower x fischeri

Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 25, 2016)

abax said:


> Thank you Dot. That's a great help for me. Is Excel a
> PC thing? I can do the same thing with my Mac office or
> in Documents. Eric started all this addiction and I can't
> help it...thanks Eric!...



Excel is one of the applications in Microsoft Office. It is Mac-compatible. Kind of a pain to learn, but useful.


----------

